# Nuclear testing- ndc units for j2785



## abettiga (Mar 29, 2018)

Can someone help me with the NDC units for J2785?  Is it just 4 units or do you have to convert the mgs to mls?  If it's mls, what is the # of ml?


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 30, 2018)

The code description for J2785 is 0.1 mg, so you would base the units on this.  The typical dose is 0.4 mg, so 4 units sounds correct.


----------

